# 501 Blank Screen



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

After months of flawless working the last two mornings there has been a blank screen when I switched on my 501 that needed a re-boot to fix. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That happens to me once in a while. It reminds me that I need to do a reboot of the system once in a while! I've never lost any recordings as a result of it.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

This happened to me yesterday a.m. as well. 1st time I've seen it.

I turned on the EPG, saw no listings for the channels & couldn't "select" anything.

Then I noticed the clock was wrong. It was reading about an hour late (showing around 9:35 when it was actually about 10:40). 

A reboot fixed everything but it was a weird event I can't explain. I suspect there was a momentary power loss (Edison gives us a lot of them) but not long enough to cause the 501 to reboot on it's own.


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

huh. Wow! I though mine was the only one that did this!

Its only happened once. . . and it was after a 2 week vacation, so it was unplugged.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Same thing happened on ours yesterday morning as well. 

My wife called me at work and I talked her through a reboot. I almost always reboot our 501 Sun evening as part of my routine. I forgot to do it this past Sun, so it figures!


----------

